# Install rubygems



## jonahkatz (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi, I installed ruby 1.8 (purposely not 1.9 for certain reasons) and it did not come with rubygems. How would i go about getting its port?

I managed to download and unpack a rubygems-1.8.6.tgz but i think is incorrect because it isnt a port..

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2011)

devel/ruby-gems


----------



## jonahkatz (Jul 28, 2011)

Genius


----------



## jonahkatz (Jul 28, 2011)

Actually no... i dont have devel/ruby-gems


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2011)

You seem to be missing some vital information..

Handbook: Chapter 4 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------

